# ipw2100 and WEP

## bukspoon

I was able to get my internal wireless to work fine on non wep routers. However when I try to connect to my router which has WEP I get the following error:

   Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A0

     Set failed on device eth1; operation not supported.

Any Ideas????

  Thanks in advance.

----------

## zervus

What do you type in to connect?

----------

## bukspoon

dhcpcd eth0

----------

## zervus

But you did set your WEP key via iwconfig and don't get an error there?

----------

## bukspoon

Im sorry. Its when I try to set my Wep using 'iwconfig eth0 key XXXXXXX' Thats when I get that error.

----------

## zervus

Did you enable the crypto options in your kernel? That would be

```
Cryptographic options  --->

        [*] Cryptographic API

                <*>   ARC4 cipher algorithm

                <*>   CRC32c CRC algorithm

```

----------

## bukspoon

Yes I do have to set in the kernel.

----------

## blamothe

i've got the same problems.  anyone figure this out since february?

----------

## nost4r

Me too , same problems but with ipw2200 .

Go to my topic

----------

## blamothe

where is your topic?  is there a solution posted there.  could you post a link at least?

----------

## schorsche

In case this still matters: 

I solved it by not just loading (modprobing) the "ipw2100" module as described in the Wiki, but also

the "ieee80211_crypt_wep" module.

----------

